# Haunted Places In Massachusetts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I have seen some references in different posts about haunted places LOL
here is a list for MA.

Shadowlands Haunted Places Index - Massachusetts

:arrow: Click here: http://theshadowlands.net/places/massachusetts.htm


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

The people in Allston are blaming unknown bubbles in the pool on ghosts :lol:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Andover - Harold Parker State Forest - Beyond the old stone walls if you look out around 3 am you will see a green light and hear footsteps. Also there are a number of unmarked graves out in those woods, as well as the ruins of old houses.

*And if you watch the green light for 10 seconds it will turn yellow then red. :lol:*

Ashland - John Stone Tavern - Believed to be haunted by a little girl & a man, believed to be John Stone himself.

*That one makes sense. I don't think anyone else would haunt John Stone's Tavern*

Boston - The Boston Common - has been know to be the site of two ghostly women, dressed in nineteenth century tea dresses, who smile at passers-by kindly, but vanish when approached.

*Unless you have $50 bucks*

Malden - Cemetery Road - Holy Cross Cemetery - when driving down Cemetery road a woman in white can be seen walking or crossing the road. It is said she died in a car crash on her wedding night and she?s looking for her husband

*He is about two miles up the road at the squire.*

Plymouth - Hanson - Hanson Tuberculosis Hospital - there is a strong presence that does not want anybody there.

*It's called the POLICE*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Southside";p="57121 said:


> The people in Allston are blaming unknown bubbles in the pool on ghosts :lol:


*Southside - remember what Billy Ray Valentine in Trading Places said about "bubbles' in the tub? *:wink:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside";p="57122 said:


> Ashland - John Stone Tavern - Believed to be haunted by a little girl & a man, believed to be John Stone himself.
> 
> *That one makes sense. I don't think anyone else would haunt John Stone's Tavern*


I actually went there before. I didn't see anything!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't know about haunted places in Mass, but there's a cemetery in Easton, CT...it's supposed to be the most haunted in America..I have the scars to prove it (ok, so they're a little faded now...but they were pretty good scratches at one point).


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Danvers

stm4710's basement,hallway and guest room..........

House settleing and pipes my ass. :shock:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

This place sounds weird and is mentioned often in various Massachusetts haunted listings. Anyone ever been here? 8-[

http://www.weirdus.com/stories/MA02.asp


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Spider Gates was a popular place to go when I was in high school. On any given night in the summer you will find crowds of teenagers exploring it. I remember when I went for the first time. There was probably 30 people out in the woods. Nothing ever happened.


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Add Dean College Dean Halll's 5th floor to the list


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Spider Gates in Leicester/Worcester is not haunted. I worked in a town that borders Leicester and had been there dozens of times on Mutual Aid for large groups of high school kids who were curious about the cemetery. Yes it is a bit creepy, but definitely not haunted. And contrary to any rumors, nobody ever hung themselves from the "hanging tree" and a girl was never mutilated in any nearby cave.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

A friend of mine goes to Curry College in Milton and he has told me some pretty eerie stories of things that has happened to him. Someone told me that parts of the campus used to be a mental hosptial or was built on the same location after it was torn down? Any truth to this? He also said that its not uncommon for freshmen to move out of the dorms because of strange occurances.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Waltham - Metropolitan State - Heavily Guarded - NO TRESSPASSING - Metropolitan State is a mental hospital that has been shut down for about twenty years. There are about forty different buildings on the premises that are each equally sinister. People have reported hearing ghostly footsteps, weird noises, and phantom images inside several of the buildings. Some witnesses have even claimed seeing blood on the walls and floor. - Update: be very careful!!! It is no trespassing for a reason. recently some of the ceiling inside one of the buildings fell and hit a few people, sending them to the hospital. Also, many people have been hurt and very terrified of the underground tunnels, almost everyone that's been down there has seen black shadows and heard amazingly clear voices. The reason why people get hurt down there is because they start to run out of there because something seems to scare the hell out of them.


I heard this place is popular with homeless people that used to be incarcerated there as mental patients...


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

BSC's supposidly haunted. My old dorm had a ghost living in it. I think she liked us though because I think she was in our room alot! All of my stuff always went missing...hmmmm


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

This stuff is facinating.. kinda makes you think what happens after your ticket is punched someday. I have heard that there is a house in Holbrook that has been visited by renowned mediums and confirmed haunted. I beleive its one of the old houses off of either 139 or 37. I don't know exactly where it is. 

Also, a friend of mine lives in a house that was built in the 1800's right near the BSC campus. I guess a long time ago, there was a bad fire that killed a girl who lived there. My friend claims that if you leave a lighter or matches out, they will disappear and that she always hears footsteps at night when nobody else is home. I actually slept there one night after a party a couple years ago. Nothing happend... I sure was glad her 150lb. German Shepard was on the floor next to me tho! :lol:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

"Odd" things happen in my guest room, which used to be a den where my grandfather was basicly confined for the last two years of his life because of the reach of his oxygen tubeing.

Another place that is supposedly haunted is the Danvers State Hospital. 
Danvers state.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Just finished a great book on the subject 8)

*The New England Ghost Files*
By: Charles Turek Robinson
$14.95

58 true :wink: accounts of New Englands's most unsettling hauntings.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

stm4710";p="57228 said:


> "Odd" things happen in my guest room, which used to be a den where my grandfather was basicly confined for the last two years of his life because of the reach of his oxygen tubeing.
> 
> Another place that is supposedly haunted is the Danvers State Hospital.
> Danvers state.











This Picture is scary. The whole place is.

Is it closed to the public or can you go in there?

Scott :rock:


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

fscpd907";p="57259 said:


> Just finished a great book on the subject 8)
> 
> *The New England Ghost Files*
> By: Charles Turek Robinson
> ...


We all know you don't know how to read. Unless of course that is a pop up book, and in that case, I apologize. \/


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

My house is haunted by the first husband of the guy that lived here. I think he died of cancer, then she ended up living with someone else.

When we first moved in I was sitting in the living room watching TV. We have our TV sort of in the big picture window. and if you look in the front picture window you can see into the kitchen by reflection.

Anyway I was watching TV on the couch and happened to glance at the window, reflected in the window was a thin man, in a wife beater, some shorts and black socks standing there watching TV. Essentially he was stading just off to the left of me in the doorway betweent he kitchen and my living room, so I slowly turn and look and there he is, and he looked at me, smiled and then sort of faded out.
Needless to say I didn't say anything to my wife for about a week or two, then one night I'm lying in bed and she says to me. "I think the house is haunted." I almost jumped out of my skin!
She basically described the same things a guy in shorts and a t-shirt walking around the house.

Most recent events include seeing him out looking at the horses, I actually walked out there to see why someone was lookign at the horses, as I got closer he just disappeared, I'll see my workshop lights go on or a light in the workshop but the power is off to it except for the alarm service.
Crazy stuff and it sounds even crasier as I type it but it's true. I don't think this guy is a "bad guy" by any means. I think he just liked living here and wasn't quite ready to die.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I think Danvers might be open to the public. I remember hearing from someone I know that someone THEY know went to it not too long ago.


----------



## drknyt (Jan 11, 2005)

I think everybody missed one the STATE HOUSE, that place definately has plenty of ghost and imagine what they could say.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

You go up to the Danvers state hospital and are caught........your comeing down the hill in cuffs. MSP Danvers is across the street. Them and the Danvers police dont screw around. :roll: 

I wouldnt go in there unless it was day, summer and people knew I was in there. Floors are buckeing and collpaseing, cielings are caveing in, walls are weakend. There have been several Arson fires in there. It would be interesting though, but I do want to go up thier and take some photos before it is gone.

"Supposedly" you can get tours through the MDC. I have made calls, no luck as of yet.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

stm4710";p="57331 said:


> You go up to the Danvers state hospital and are caught........your comeing down the hill in cuffs. MSP Danvers is across the street. Them and the Danvers police dont screw around. :roll:
> 
> I wouldnt go in there unless it was day, summer and people knew I was in there. Floors are buckeing and collpaseing, cielings are caveing in, walls are weakend. There have been several Arson fires in there. It would be interesting though, but I do want to go up thier and take some photos before it is gone.
> 
> "Supposedly" you can get tours through the MDC. I have made calls, no luck as of yet.


I went up there about 15 years ago, what a spooky place. I think MTV did a show up there when they had the show "Fear" a few years ago.

On another note, sometimes I can feel someone sit down on the edge of my bed, it happens about once a month or so. Also within the first few years of owning our house, the water faucets, would come on all of a sudden, not just a little drip, but full blast.


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

FSCPD902";p="57300 said:


> fscpd907";p="57259 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished a great book on the subject 8)
> ...


He knows how to read...we just know he didn't read it because he is way to scared to make it through that kind of book...

And there is definitely an energy in Dwight Hall...ummmm, "It's playin'" 8O


----------



## patroldan81 (Feb 28, 2004)

BlackOps";p="57204 said:


> Spider Gates in Leicester/Worcester is not haunted. I worked in a town that borders Leicester and had been there dozens of times on Mutual Aid for large groups of high school kids who were curious about the cemetery. Yes it is a bit creepy, but definitely not haunted. And contrary to any rumors, nobody ever hung themselves from the "hanging tree" and a girl was never mutilated in any nearby cave.


Spider Gates attracts all types of freaks as well as some normal people, from all over the northeast. Lots of warrant, drug, alcohol, and weapons arrests. For some reason the gang members from Worcester like to flock here as well. Makes for good hunting when there is nothing else going on.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

What about the old underground forts in Nahant?

That place is F'Ed it crazy down there. and not the one Northeastern own's and runs now I'm talkin the other one.

Scott :rock:


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Emerson College has some haunted buildings. There is one that Ive seen spooky stuff in and it is the Cutler Majestic Theater. I never seen ghosts there but we have some officers that refuse to respond there


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

The City of Cambridge is haunted with liberals!!!


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Part of Curry College used to be a Catholic Convent, where a nun allegedly committed suicide because she was pregnant in a building which is now a dorm.


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

The Danvers State Hospital grounds are definately off limits. People are always getting locked up (8 kids last week). The entire building is boarded up and no matter what, you are not allowed inside. 
A tour of the grounds is offered, but there is no inside access. 

I did have the privilege of going up there one day. It's a pretty impressive place


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

The old Met State Hospital on the Lexington/Waltham line is one creepy place, especially at night. The place is loaded with catacombs, and supposedly has several bodies buried on the property....


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

massirishcop";p="57819 said:


> The old Met State Hospital on the Lexington/Waltham line is one creepy place, especially at night. The place is loaded with catacombs, and supposedly has several bodies buried on the property....


How about the one building across from the Fernald School it looks like an old brick school. My friend and I went up there one day in the snow afew years back. It was scary in the middle of the day there.

Scott :rock:


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

It is said Main Street Plymouth near the Plymouth rock is one of the most Haunted streets in the country.


----------



## daveh (Feb 6, 2003)

LOL on Spider Gates! Oh geez, take me back! Most of the kids would hide and wait for others to go by to tap their leg or scream. Love that urban legend!

The MOST haunted places have to be the state hospitals in Mass. I do believe that Worcester State has to be the freakiest I have seen! Check it out!

Worcester's Asylum for the Insane

I HAVE seen the dungeons in the basement and the chains bolted to the floor! Patients have died there; especially during the fire of 1995(?). Burned to death. Creeeepy.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I heard today from my father that Met State in Waltham is gonna be getting torn down and turned into condos. My dad's company is the company hauling out the debris and excavating the site. Maybe I can get inthere beforehand :-D

Scott :rock:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

The state hospitals are creepy places, Another member of this board and myself worked security at a former state hospital a while back. I wish I had taken pictures. If I was going to shoot a horror movie it would be at an old state hospital. Hundreds of people died at the one I worked at. It had its own cemetery. The graves were only marked with little numbers. 

Jay feel free to chime in.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

badogg88";p="57218 said:


> BSC's supposidly haunted. My old dorm had a ghost living in it. I think she liked us though because I think she was in our room alot! All of my stuff always went missing...hmmmm


Did you get blown, like the female ghost did to Bill Murray in Ghostbusters?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

badogg88";p="57218 said:


> BSC's supposidly haunted. My old dorm had a ghost living in it. I think she liked us though because I think she was in our room alot! All of my stuff always went missing...hmmmm


Yes I have heard story's like that. Also the old Art Building supposedly has a ghost that has been spotted several times. She appears to those who have seen her as dressed in a colonial woman's dress. On a side note: First Cemetery is next to the Art Building and it dates back to the 1700s


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

massirishcop";p="57819 said:


> The old Met State Hospital on the Lexington/Waltham line is one creepy place, especially at night. The place is loaded with catacombs, and supposedly has several bodies buried on the property....


Construction started this past week. I'm gonna try my hardest to get up there with a camera. They were doing alot of asbestos removal this week. And got a few new roads cut in from the concord ave side.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Fianlly got the chance to get in there today and I didn't have a camera with me. I should be going there again soon and I will make sure I bring a camera with me. The place is amazing. I was in the mortuary today and it will be fully destroyed soon. So i want pictures in there.

Scott :rock:


----------

